# good plants for dart frog ?



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

can anyone here gimme a list of plants that are good for a dart frog terrarium? thanks


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

It's going to be a pretty big list. Why not visit a DB sponsor site or three? Glassboxtropicals.com and nneherpetoculture.com are good places to start. Most, if not all of their plants are perfect for dart frog terrariums.




Raccoon said:


> can anyone here gimme a list of plants that are good for a dart frog terrarium? thanks


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

aspidites73 said:


> It's going to be a pretty big list. Why not visit a DB sponsor site or three? Glassboxtropicals.com and nneherpetoculture.com are good places to start. Most, if not all of their plants are perfect for dart frog terrariums.


well i went to joshfrogs but there shitt is fked up :/


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Raccoon said:


> well i went to joshfrogs but there shitt is fked up :/


Ok, so try glassboxtropicals.com or neherpetoculture.com .

EDIT: Better yet. I found the perfect place for you to look. Perfect Plants


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/12336-good-plant-threads.html


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

If you get overwhelmed by the choices, I would go to NEHERP and buy a plant package, put your species in, and they'll take the guesswork out of it for you. If you find a plant you can't go without and you've already ordered, you can also add it to the order if you're quick about it. I love these guys and I have all of my plants from them.

What do you mean about Josh's frogs? I haven't ordered from them yet but I don't know how you can tell from the website if their plants are bad.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Wouldn't it be more cost effective to look in Sweden?? I would also suggest ya watch the language on the open forum, plenty of youngsters reading these threads..


----------

